# Google Earth



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I have been trying to get on GE for a while. I even downloaded some software. It just seems to send me through a loop everytime. Any suggestions or links that may help?


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

a pop up blocker or firewall setting that needs to be changed ?


I just checked and its still working fine for me here


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Can you give me a link where you personally start from?

I don't see it being a firewall or pop up blocker. Did you have to download software like I did?


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

http://earth.google.com/earth4.html


yes, quick d/l and auto set up. Then just click and GO


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

_anything_.com needs to have cookies enabled to work properly. That may be your problem.

Steve


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

go to your search mode and look for adobe downloads 7 or 8 thats what i did and i got all the goggle stuff for free and the adobe reader. lets see i got googgle task bar / firefox / norton scan / spyware / picasa2 / google screensaver and a few others. when you download and install it all, thats when you get the goggle earth direct x with the lat. long. and elevation on screen. 
or you can go to search mode and look up earth satellite view and click on the www.flashearth.com and have about 7 different choices right on your screen.
just think, if we the people can get this stuff, just think of what our boys and girls in the armed services have!
nuke-em with a smart bomb!


----------

